# Breath Testers (alcohol)



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Not something I anticipated having to deal with in the middle-east!

Two of my equipment operators arrived at work for nightshift yesterday evening wafting an "aroma" that led me to believe that they had had a drink.

Much to their protest, I sent them away explaining that whilst I couldn't prove anything, the mere fact that I had reason to believe they might be even slightly "under the influence" meant that I could not permit them to stay, even if they looked a picture of sobriety.

Note that the two in question, Indian nationals, later admitted having had "a couple of beers" in the morning, but that it was several hours earlier.

Does anybody know where or whether you can obtain the red-amber-green type breath testers in UAE, such that I can use them to test my Employees' suitability for work where this might be in question?

Many thanks
Lamp


----------



## Tara86 (Jan 6, 2012)

Go to google & search for "breathalyzer dubai". Most of the results are articles, but there are a few advertising breathalysers for sale.

If you can't find any in Dubai, then maybe import them from somewhere else.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Just get some disposable testers from the US...


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Loads on offer on amazon Amazon.co.uk: breathalyzer


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a feeling that coming to work under the influence is against the Labour Law. You may want to check that out too.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Going on experience, being under the influence would most likely make them more competent than usual.


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> I have a feeling that coming to work under the influence is against the Labour Law. You may want to check that out too.


I'm sure it IS against the Labour Law, but my prime concern is for the safety of those around a 60T piece of mobile equipment operated by someone that might have been pi$$ed!


----------

